# Bayeux



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi All,
Calling Bayeux experts.
We are booked on a full D Day tour starting off from the middle of the city so I’m just wondering if anyone can recommend a ACSI site (or any other type of site ) where I book in advance , arrive at late afternoon and stay on for at least a couple of days . 
Ideally I need to be within easy reach of the centre.
thanks


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

There is an Aire in the centre, but last time we went there was a fair on it.
It is very handy for the town though.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

I can recommend the Municipal Site near the sport centre


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Municipal site, very close to city centre and fresh bread in the morning....


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

yes, very good municiple site just off the 'inner ring road'.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

billmac said:


> yes, very good municiple site just off the 'inner ring road'.


First time to France ,would you say im OK to stay on a municiple site for a couple days without moving out ?


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

wp1234,
No problem with length of stay we have spent a week there on one occasion. very good centre for touring the area aand the town has a lot to offer. If you do go there try to get a site away from the road if possible. Facilities are very good.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*France*

I can second the previous posts, the municipal is excellent, also you get reduced rate at adjoining swimming pool, just ask at reception.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

And its very easy to find as its well signposted from the ring road.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Again, recommend the municipal site. But if you want Electric some pitches (possibly the overnight stay ones) require extra long leads!. If yo u have time, head out to the coast to Arromanches. There is an aire in the town. All along the coast there is loads to interest you....  

The Tapestry is superb. We were there end of may last year just before the 6th June celebrations. Weather was hot! On way back, convoys of old military vehicles were streaming in the direction of Bayeux. 

Pete

Edit, You do not even need to book in advance, we did not just 'pitched' up :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Most municipal sites in France are well run and very helpful, we have not stayed in the Bayeaux one but have visited the tapestry and it is well worth going to.

If you have time there is so much to see around that area that you will wonder why people go to other parts!

Enjoy your visit.

Dave


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bayeaux*

Hi, we stayed at the municiple last year, just try and pick a pitch over at the back which is further away from the road. Good site , ten minute walk into the centre.

What tour company are you using ?

Just out of interest check out " Battlebus Tours " supposedly one of the best and looking at the web site and reading the recomendations i can understand why.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Ditto the municipal site! 

But be aware, if you haven't done it before or have a family interest in the D Day stuff, especially the cemetary it is VERY emotional place to visit. Don't be surprised if you feel you can't face more than one or two of the places on the tour. I went along, bought the D Day pass ticket, intending to visit quite a few of the memorials and museums all over Normandy. Ann decided she would stay in the van as she would be too upset. She did warn me! I lasted the museum in Bayeaux, the cemetary and the Pegasus Bridge Musuem a few miles away then couldn't face any more.

I've always been interested in the D Day stuff, (what bloke in his fifties hasn't?), but the constant reminders of the sacrifices and heroism of ALL the people who fought throughout the war was just too much for me. I could imagine what I was doing at 18, 19 and 20, chasing girls, drinking cider and Newcastle Brown and following rock bands. Those guys the same age were facing almost certain death or injury. Mind blowing!

I've never called a sportsperson a "hero" since either! The people who do need to visit Normandy!


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Annsman said:


> Ditto the municipal site!
> 
> But be aware, if you haven't done it before or have a family interest in the D Day stuff, especially the cemetary it is VERY emotional place to visit. Don't be surprised if you feel you can't face more than one or two of the places on the tour. I went along, bought the D Day pass ticket, intending to visit quite a few of the memorials and museums all over Normandy. Ann decided she would stay in the van as she would be too upset. She did warn me! I lasted the museum in Bayeaux, the cemetary and the Pegasus Bridge Musuem a few miles away then couldn't face any more.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with the above. Maybe it is an age thing. At the cemetery in Bayeaux I opened the gate, walked through and saw the rows upon rows of headstones and that did it for me. I had to swallow a few times then spent ages just walking up and down looking at them and reading "age 17, age 18 etc.". I felt very, very small. 
It certainly brought home to me the sacrifices made at that time. All our younger generation should have school trips to see things like this.

Terry


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Make sure you park up at the top of Arromanches and visit the 360 cinema 
its well worth the trip.And you can stay at the carpark over night or go to the aire in the village.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Lots of good info about the Bayeux municipal in this thread, its also in the database...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3560

It would be great if a few of you could enter a quick site review to keep the entry up to date.

I've even supplied an 'add review' link to make it easy for you :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=Review&csid=3560

Thanks in anticipation... 

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were there last June when the celebrations were going on. Very moving and emotional but it also made me feel very proud but humble.

Pegasus Bridge is worth a visit where the Gliders landed the first troops to secure the supply and exit bridges just before the landings started. I suspect its on the tour but you can stay in the Museum car park for free.

There are some good wild camping spots around Arromanches and the Aire is right in the town.

I found however after a couple of days Id had enough really. This is going to sound awful after what the soldiers and the people of normandy suffered but I found two days of it was enough emotionally.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

gotta agree with most of the other posters municipal at bayeux exactly what you need , if you have never stayed at a municipal before they are great about the only thing missing from a 5 star site is a clubhouse and pool , in most cases they are available adjacent, 
don't miss pegasus bridge and if it gets too emotional a few miles away is the aire at cerisy le foret for some chill out time


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bayeaux*

Yes it is a very thought provoking place. Even if you go some 30/ 50 miles inland you will still be amongst the battlelfields of Normandy, that an area of some 3000 square miles.

Bayeaux was hardly touched during the landings , as compared with Caen
that was literally raised to the ground by Allied bombardment.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I found this quite useful site from our tour last year.

http://www.normandie44lamemoire.com/versionanglaise/fichesvillesus/bayeuxus2.html

Can you tell I have nothing to do today!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

wp1234 said:


> Hi All,
> Calling Bayeux experts.
> We are booked on a full D Day tour starting off from the middle of the city so I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend a ACSI site (or any other type of site ) where I book in advance , arrive at late afternoon and stay on for at least a couple of days .
> Ideally I need to be within easy reach of the centre.


Hi wp1234.
You will need far more than a whole day to do the landings. We take family and friends from St. Mere Eglise and the museum there to Utah beach and the surrounding area in a whole day.
You will need at least another day to cover Pegasus to Omaha taking in Aromaches. 
Then another day for Bayeux itself with all the history and tapestry.

Ray.


----------



## Dunnyseat (Jan 29, 2009)

There is an Aires site right in the middle of town in the large car park, in which it is free to stay overnight. We were there last May and it was quiet in the evenings. There is a pay service point also for water, drainage and electricity. So convenient to explore the town and go to restaurants in the evening.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This gives details and location of the Bayeux aire.............

http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2101-Bayeux

Ray.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look at this site re Normandy

http://acidcow.com/pics/3772-normandy_1944_then_and_now_204_pics.html


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

When we were at the Municipal site about 5 years ago it had heated wash block so good if you are going early or late in the season  

If and when you visit the tapestry, do hire one of the "telephone" guide books". It points out so many funny and interesting things you would miss if you just looked with out it.

Don't worry about staying for days at the municipals. It's only aires that usually assume a 24 hour stay. 

Enjoy your trip.

Sue


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Bayeaux*



dinger said:


> Hi, we stayed at the municiple last year, just try and pick a pitch over at the back which is further away from the road. Good site , ten minute walk into the centre.
> 
> What tour company are you using ?
> 
> Just out of interest check out " Battlebus Tours " supposedly one of the best and looking at the web site and reading the recomendations i can understand why.


Thats the one we have booked - looking forward to it
Chhers


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Bayeux municipal was always brilliant - have not been for a few years, though. Is it still the same guardien and wife who are formidable? Can you still watch F1 on their big TV? Would strongly recommend it for its location and cosmopolitan atmosphere. Walking distance from town, cycling distance to coast - what more could you want?


----------

